# RC10L for Drag Racing ?



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking to try and make a drag car out of an on road RC10L.
Any ideas on what to change or what needs done to make this work.
Will start with an ESC and probably 8 cells.

My son really wants to get this project going.
Would this be a bracket car?
Any ideas on what bodies would fit?

Of course I need to find out if the chassis needs stiffened or not and what to do with the diff gear and T plate?
Any ideas?


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

biggest thing to start is get rid of the diff gear set up..

Go to the IRS (IRRGANG) link to the right.. in his hubs section he has a 1/10th scale drag hub.... you mount the gear and tire to it directly.... and locks down on the axle.... you can use your normal axle.. use the reguler left side hub..

if the front end has the normal associated front end on it.. take out the springs and use some kind of solid set up or fuel tubing....it will help keep the car stable....use the sofest rear tires you can get or goti like the PEARL from BSR......... find a local slot car track and get some of the tire grip they use....Kofords or Parma....use it only on the rear tires.

As far as a body goes.. just find one that will fit your width.... not sure how wide the car you have is . so it's hard to recomend one...

and forgot .. make you car as narrow as you can... that might help with the body as well....

this should help get you started...

BIlly


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the tips. 
Do you have any ideas for the t-plate setup?


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

stiffest thing you can put in it.. on center... and stiffest spring and shock too if you use the center shock.. ..if youcan use a solid tie rod.. would help better...


BIlly


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Billy. This is gonna make things easier.
No idea on the motor and gearing. I do have a couple tall gears.
Somewhere I have one of those gold can drag motors, think its called cobalt.
Not sure if that would fit though.
Found some skinny front rims with o rings.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

if you are talking about a astroflight motor.. you won't see speed unless you put 8 cells to it..... they work best with that amount of power applied.....

try this link for gearing if it is a artso motor..
http://www.grandmotorsports.com/setups.asp

Billy


----------



## Cyclone Racer (Mar 25, 2006)

Leading Edge makes a kit to convert the RC10L to a Pro Stock/Pro Mod chassis, here's the link, scroll about halfway down on the rght side.
http://hometown.aol.com/wrewin/page1.html

Dan Chase
NCDA
Imdra #704
WWW.IMDRA.com


----------



## M.R. Ogle (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmmm.. That's good to know... I'm always getting asked about converting older onroad cars to drag cars. Now I can point them somewhere.

Hey, Dan!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

YEah it is.. didn't know that my self...

Billy


----------



## Cyclone Racer (Mar 25, 2006)

We have a few 10L's in our club, but no one has bought the kit yet. I would be interested in hearing what someone thinks of it if they have bought one or seen one. 

Hey Mike!

Dan Chase
NCDA
Imdra #704
WWW.IMDRA.com


----------

